# от работы под Элвиса до работы ртом



## PatrickK1

Can someone translate the bolded part for me? 

Context is: "Сегодня в Интернете уже польно людей, которые готовы разместить свои видео- и аудиопроизведения самого различного содержания (*от работы под Элвиса до работы ртом*, которая к пению никакого отношения не имеет).

Thanks


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

"Today, the internet is full of people who are ready to post their work on video or audio with various contents (*from working it like Elvis to working it with their mouth,* which doesn't have anything to do with singing)"

"Работа под Элвиса" implies that a person likes to imitate Elvis; 'work it like Elvis'; 'do Elvis', etc. etc.
"Работа ртом" implies oral sex.


----------



## PatrickK1

bedtimestorynyc said:


> "Today, the internet is full of people who are ready to post their work on video or audio with various contents (*from working it like Elvis to working it with their mouth,* which doesn't have anything to do with singing)"
> 
> "Работа под Элвиса" implies that a person likes to imitate Elvis; 'work it like Elvis'; 'do Elvis', etc. etc.
> "Работа ртом" implies oral sex.



Great, thanks. So работать под + accusative translates to the English "to work it like..." (to dance like...)?


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

You got it right.


----------



## cablino

ртом, where is the stress on that...a bit difficult to pronouce


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

^The "p" is very minimally stressed.


----------



## dec-sev

PatrickK1 said:


> Context is: "Сегодня в Интернете уже польно людей, которые готовы *разместить* свои видео- и *аудио*произведения самого различного содержания (*от работы под Элвиса до работы ртом*, которая к пению никакого отношения не имеет).


 
May be "Работа ртом" really means blow job here. I'm not sure, but I must say I don’t like the phrase. It’s one of those many cases where journalists rushing for witticism neglect the content. I mean what seems to be of importance to them is not _what_ to say, but _how_ to say.


----------



## Gajda

В данном случае, думаю, "работа ртом" не имеет никакой связи с оральным сексом. Речь идет о сленговом эрративе "певец ртом" (см. lurkmore.ru, статьи о певцах).

It's slang and cacography. "Певец ртом" = "певец", "работа ртом" = "пение" (pejorative).


----------



## Saluton

cablino said:


> ртом, where is the stress on that...a bit difficult to pronouce


Stress? The stress can only fall on vowels, it's not the Czech language...


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

Работа ртом definitely means a blowjob here.The continuation of the sentence reads: "до работы ртом, которая _к пению никакого отношения не имеет_"


----------



## cablino

so translation on the dirty part wouild be ?


----------



## Saluton

bedtimestorynyc said:


> Работа ртом definitely means a blowjob here.The continuation of the sentence reads: "до работы ртом, которая _к пению никакого отношения не имеет_"


It's a bad pun, I agree, but is there really any oral sex on YouTube? I don't think so.


----------



## elemika

I have the same doubts.
And could it be, for example, just "work of mouth", translated as "работа ртом"? 
"by work of mouth" means "orally, spoken".
And "work of mouth" is used as "работа языком, т.е. убалтывание, болтовня":

_"Work of mouth_ works fine — sometimes. _Word of mouth_ works better.
You use _work of mouth_ to try to make something happen. You can use _work of mouth_ to try to make a single sale or you can use it as a catalyst to start a _word of mouth_ chain reaction".
 
http://classof1951.blogspot.com/2006/05/word-of-mouth-vs-work-of-mouth.html


----------



## dec-sev

elemika said:


> And "work of mouth" is used as "работа языком, т.е. убалтывание, болтовня":


 Вы бы дали организации название "болтовня"?  По-моему не очень хорошее макретинговое решение 



elemika said:


> _"Work of mouth_ works fine — sometimes. _Word of mouth_ works better.
> You use _work of mouth_ to try to make something happen. You can use _work of mouth_ to try to make a single sale or you can use it as a catalyst to start a _word of mouth_ chain reaction".
> 
> http://classof1951.blogspot.com/2006/05/word-of-mouth-vs-work-of-mouth.html


 Признаюсь, что я мало чего из этого понял. Возможно это просто Worк of mouth, то есть болтовня


----------



## elemika

Не спорю. 
Это -  чтобы было о чем подумать, помимо blowjob


----------



## dec-sev

elemika said:


> Не спорю.
> Это -  чтобы было о чем подумать, помимо blowjob


А я и не скрываю, что подумал в меру своей распущенности 
Решил подумать о чем-то другомИз ссылки, которую Вы дали:
_Build a better mousetrap. Promote it yourself, ask a customer to promote it, pay someone to promote it.... Work of mouth._
В данном контексте "Work of mouth" скорее означает "сарафанное радио", чем "болтовня".


----------



## elemika

dec-sev said:


> А я и не скрываю, что подумал в меру своей распущенности
> Решил подумать о чем-то другомИз ссылки, которую Вы дали:
> _Build a better mousetrap. Promote it yourself, ask a customer to promote it, pay someone to promote it.... Work of mouth._
> В данном контексте "Work of mouth" скорее означает "сарафанное радио", чем "болтовня".


----------



## Ptak

Gajda said:


> В данном случае, думаю, "работа ртом" не имеет никакой связи с оральным сексом. Речь идет о сленговом эрративе "певец ртом" (см. lurkmore.ru, статьи о певцах).
> 
> It's slang and cacography. "Певец ртом" = "певец", "работа ртом" = "пение" (pejorative).


I second that. There is nothing about oral sex there.


----------



## dec-sev

Gajda said:


> It's slang and cacography . "Певец ртом" = "певец", "работа ртом" = "пение" (pejorative).


*cacography* 
1) bad handwriting 
2) incorrect spelling 
_(Collins dictionary)_
Я так понимаю, что "работа ртом" -- это о человеке, который не умеет петь/у которого нет голоса/который попал на сцену благодаря другим качествам  Если это так, то кто-нибудь знает почему, чтобы охарактеризовать такого "певца/певицу" было выбрано это весьма двусмысленное выражение?


----------



## elemika

And what about lip-synch songs? 
Could "работа ртом" refer to  "пение под фонограмму"?


----------



## Ptak

dec-sev said:


> кто-нибудь знает почему, чтобы охарактеризовать такого "певца/певицу" было выбрано это весьма двусмысленное выражение?


Потому что в пении, с точки зрения обывателя, прежде всего участвует рот. Человек открывает рот - раздается пение. Чтобы просто открывать рот, много ума не надо. И таланта не надо. Двусмысленность тут может нарисовать только больное воображение.


----------



## Saluton

elemika said:


> And what about lip-synch songs?
> Could "работа ртом" refer to "пение под фонограмму"?


Yeah, it could be, we can't know for sure...


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

Saluton said:


> It's a bad pun, I agree, but is there really any oral sex on YouTube? I don't think so.


They didn't mention Youtube. They mentioned the Internet... which has Xtube too  (oops sorry)


----------



## Sobakus

I think it clearly means blowjob here. If the whole text was about singing, then it could refer to болтовня, фонограмма and so on(then it's a very bad pun), though it's highly unlikely, considering the "которая к пению никакого отношения не имеет" part. But even the given sentence feels negative to me, clearly states "самого различного содержания", the bad singing, phonograms and chatting can't be opposed to imitating Elvis(if everyone imitating him isn't the author's idol, of course), and you have to have no imagination whatsoever not to get the euphemism.


----------



## dec-sev

ptak said:


> Потому что в пении, с точки зрения обывателя, прежде всего участвует рот.


Даже с точки зрения обывателя с в пении прежде всего участвует _голос_.

@*elemika*: Видимо зря Вы меня думать заставили  Я про work of mouth.
_The entire blog entry is forced and clunky, and the invented term really conveys nothing but a sense of a typographical error._
It’s from here.


> Could "работа ртом" refer to "пение под фонограмму"?


Почему было просто не написать «петь под фанеру» или «фонограмщик»?


----------



## Ptak

dec-sev said:


> Даже с точки зрения обывателя с в пении прежде всего участвует _голос_.


Голос участвует в пении с точки зрения специалиста.



Sobakus said:


> it's highly unlikely, considering the "которая к пению никакого отношения не имеет" part.


Oh my god... Here it only means that if someone just opens his mouth, that _has nothing to do with [good] singing yet_.


----------



## dec-sev

ptak said:


> Голос участвует в пении с точки зрения специалиста.


То есть, чтобы на равных продолжать дискуссию, мне нужно было окончить консерваторию  Не знаю почему, должно быть это мое больное воображение , но наш спор напомнил мне анекдот, когда у боксера спросили: «Зачем Вам голова», а тот ответил: «Ем я в неё».


----------



## Sobakus

Ptak said:


> Oh my god... Here it only means that if someone just opens his mouth, that _has nothing to do with [good] singing yet_.


Is the article about singing? Is the sentence about singing? Why do you assume that? Are there many professional singers posting their audio and video material on the web? How imitating Elvis is good singing, where is it better than opening your mouth?  And "самого различного содержания" is written in black and white. Anyways, we should ask the topic starter what the article is about.


----------



## dec-sev

sobakus said:


> is the article about singing? Is the sentence about singing?


Конечно же статья про певцов, а не про оральный секс  Я думаю, что автор выбрал «работа ртом» специально. Например, Вы поручили мне какую-нибудь работу (забить гвоздь в стенку), а я выполнит её хреново. Ваша реакция: «Это не работа, а дерьмо!!!» То есть_ дерьмо_ здесь всего лишь эпитет, обозначающий плохо сделанную работу, как же как и «работа ртом» -- не термин, по крайней мере, я так понимаю, а тоже эпитет, чтобы подчеркнуть несостоятельность человека как певца. И то, что некоторые, и я в том числе, ассоциируют «работу ртом» с тем, чем занималась Моника Левински просто ещё более этих «певцов/певиц» унижает, то есть ставит их на один уровень с минетчицами. Я так думаю, что именно с этой целью журналист и употребил это выражение.


----------



## elemika

dec-sev said:


> @*elemika*: Видимо зря Вы меня думать заставили  Я про work of mouth.
> _The entire blog entry is forced and clunky, and the invented term really conveys nothing but a sense of a typographical error._
> It’s from here.


 
Ну да, это была забавная опечатка с дальнейшим продолжением (ссылка прилагалась). Вы нашли потрясающий эквивалент - сарафанное радио! 
Термин используется (work of mouth), есть компании, занимающиеся тренингами (Work of Mouth is dedicated to guiding individuals and organizations to the realization of a higher quality of life...)
Спасибо, что подумали и в этом направлении


----------



## Sobakus

dec-sev said:


> Конечно же статья про певцов, а не про оральный секс


А вы читали? Можно её целиком увидеть?


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

^ Я присоединяюсь к просьбе!


----------



## dec-sev

sobakus said:


> А вы читали?


 Нет. Следую совету профессора Преображенского  


> Можно её целиком увидеть?


 Так бы разрешились все наши сомения.


----------



## elemika

And where is the original poster?
I hope he could share some more text under discussion with us?


----------



## Sobakus

dec-sev said:


> Нет.


Тогда вы не имеете права заявлять, о чём эта статья)


----------



## dec-sev

sobakus said:


> Тогда вы не имеете права заявлять, о чём эта статья)


 
Во-первых, упоминание Элвиса, во-вторых, «в пении, с точки зрения обывателя, прежде всего участвует рот» (здесь бы я сказал не «прежде всего», а «помимо всего» или «также»), в третьих, "которая к пению никакого отношения не имеет". Если употреблена такая фраза, то легко предположить, что ранее обсуждалось и само пение, или, по крайней мере то, что отношение к нему имеет. 
Когда/если мы дождемся контекста, и очевидное для меня станет очевидным и для Вас, не забудьте спросить: «Как это Вы догадались, Холмс?»


----------



## Sobakus

dec-sev said:


> Если употреблена такая фраза, то легко предположить, что ранее обсуждалось и само пение, или, по крайней мере то, что отношение к нему имеет.


Ага, Элвис :d Не путайте предложение с текстом, а также очевидное для вас с настоящим для всех.


----------



## dec-sev

Sobakus said:


> Ага, Элвис :d Не путайте предложение с текстом, а также очевидное для вас с настоящим для всех.


1.Работа под Элвиса:


bedtimestorynyc said:


> "Работа под Элвиса" implies that a person likes to imitate Elvis; 'work it like Elvis'; 'do Elvis', etc. etc.


Надеюсь, что это очевидно не только для меня.

2.«к пению никакого отношения не имеет»: Если объяснение Ptak (пост 26) Вас не удовлетворило,  попробую еще раз.
 Представим человека, увлеченного классической музыкой, которому говорят, что Бритни Спирс и группа «Липкие» -- отличные музыканты, на что тот отвечает, что они к музыке никакого отношения не имеют. То есть к музыке, как он её понимает. 
Надеюсь что очевидное с настоящим, равным образом, как и «предложение с текстом» на этот раз не перепутаны.


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

"Работа ртом которая к пению никакого отношения не имеет" - никакого!!!!!
ни-ка-ко-го!!!!!
Даже в словосочетании "работа под Элвиса" - откуда вы знаете что и там _вообще_ что-то говориться про пение???


----------



## dec-sev

bedtimestorynyc said:


> "Работа ртом которая к пению никакого отношения не имеет" - никакого!!!!!
> ни-ка-ко-го!!!!!
> Даже в словосочетании "работа под Элвиса" - откуда вы знаете что и там _вообще_ что-то говориться про пение???


 Не знаю, что вы имеете ввиду под этим, но я имел ввиду "в статье, отрывок из которой мы обсуждаем". Надеюсь, мы говорим об одном и том же.
Ну, наверное и «Rolling Stones in Beijing» без дальнейшего контекста можно перевести как «камнепад в Пекине» или дорожный знак «Падение камней»  
@*Sobakus*,*bedtimestorynyc*: В общем, я свои аргументы исчерпал. Предлагаю пари: если окажется, что статья не имеет ни какого отношения к пению/певцам/музыке, то я в течение месяца не участвую (не делаю посты) на русском  форуме. Если правдой окажется обратное, вы поступаете также.


----------



## Sobakus

А)Работа под Элвиса может подразумевать не только пение.
Б)Люди, корчащие из себя Элвисов на Ютубе - это, по-вашему, музыка? Противоположность пению ртом? Мхм.
В)Вы как раз и видите выражение "работа ртом" слишком буквально, а не мы.
Г)Что за ребяческие пари?) Вы переоцениваете значение этой темы для меня)
В заключение, я не толкаю свою точку зрения(ибо это спор о том, круглый или зелёный будет кирпич в 3000 году), в отличие от вас, я лишь намекаю товарищу Ptak на то, что не стоит приписывать тем, кто понял фразу не так, как он сам, больное воображение. Лучше задуматься о недостатке своего.


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

dec-sev said:


> Не знаю, что вы имеете ввиду под этим, но я имел ввиду "в статье, отрывок из которой мы обсуждаем".


Are you kidding me with this?


----------



## cyanista

*MOD NOTE**:*

Dear foreros,

thank you for a lively discussion. 

By now lots of arguments pro and contra have been presented and some of them repeated. Let's agree to disagree about this mysterious phrase.  Further discussion is fruitless unless we get more clues about the article itself.

I am closing the thread for now. If the topic starter comes back with more context he is welcome to send me a PM and I will gladly reopen the discussion.

cyanista


----------

